# Gas Grill Recommendations



## fishmont (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, my gas grill finally bit the dust, and it's time for a new one. Any recommendations? I need one that can be converted to natural gas.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Broil King......I just bought one and it is better than I expected. All stainless interior parts and about 1/2 the cost of a comparable Weber.


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

Delta Heat Grills or Twin Eagles gas Grill...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Depends on what you want to spend...


----------



## fishmont (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd like to spend less than $800, if I can get something decent for that price point.


----------



## SettinAHook60 (Jun 7, 2010)

I got a used one for grabs in general merch!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

fishmont said:


> I'd like to spend less than $800, if I can get something decent for that price point.


At that price, check out the Napoleon Mirage Series and the Weber Genesis Series. If you are willing to spend a little more, look at the Jenn-Airs.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

Vermont Casting if you can find one.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a Jenn-Air my wife bought me for Christmas 5 years ago. Never done a single thing to it other than change a regulator. It's used almost daily except for in the winter. I love the thing. Consistent heat. Well built. Heavy duty stainless. I can't say enough good about it. Best grill I have ever owned. I keep it cleaned and covered.


----------



## fishmont (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. I ended up going with the Weber Genesis 310. So far, so good. I'm a big fan of the cast iron grates. Killer grill marks! Not sure how well the rotisserie will work without a back burner, though. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Weber 310 genesis is phenomenal and the cast iron grates are good but if you upgrade to the weber stainless grates and season them right you will be beyond happy with the performance. I have had mine for almost 5 years and not had to replace anything other than the flavorizer bars. Great choice!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Jenn-Air.....I've had one for 10yrs and it's awesome! You pay more but get soo much!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Traeger is my next grill take a look at it. Beau


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

Without a doubt a Weber....I have had mine 17 yrs, most of the time exposed to the elements. While I have replaced the Grates once and the burners and flavorizer bars about 3 times ($60 every 3 years), it still hits 500 degrees in about 10 minutes. Best investment I have ever made, well worth the money...


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

It took about 9 years to rust out the bottom of my Holland grill with average use of 5 times per week. It sat on the back patio thru rain or shine. I wish I had bought the stainless model. Now I have to pay for a new one.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

You can't go wrong with the Weber Genisis series. I've had one for 15 years and it's still going strong - only thing I've had to replace is the striker. (twice)


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

Weber takes all the fun(work) out of grilling . I've been thru several grills and worked my way up to a Weber . I used to think grilling was an art , with this grill anybody can cook


----------



## custombuilder (Jul 1, 2010)

try Chimchinney in League City we bought a Napolen mirage 730 Brenda very large exclent ...pricy ...


----------



## Tickin (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate my Weber--15 years of constant use and it still performs like it did day 1. I want so badly to buy a new fancy grill but this dang thing wont let me. Been waiting for it to die, or at least give me a good excuse, for years... I think it might outlast me...


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

*Best grill ever*

Get you a Traeger Grill & your family & friends will love you-I bought mine last year & it was the best thing I have done when it comes to smoking & grilling-Several friends who have had my BBQ have purchased them-Good from burgers to briskets-Look them up on the internet & watch their demo-ENJOY


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Weber Genesis or Holland.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Traeger Grill


 I don't have one but I have watched one work and eaten some really good meat that was cooked on one; amazing and pretty much hands off.

One is on my short list.

TH


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

a layer of white coated mesquite coals is true grilling nirvana.
all else is second fiddle


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

kweber said:


> a layer of white coated mesquite coals is true grilling nirvana.
> all else is second fiddle


Yep my steaks never touch the gas grill......... thats for chicken or pizza the weber is the best gasser though


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

I really like my www.hollandgrill.com


----------



## HouTexs (Jul 20, 2010)

CptnKris said:


> Weber 310 genesis is phenomenal and the cast iron grates are good but if you upgrade to the weber stainless grates and season them right you will be beyond happy with the performance. I have had mine for almost 5 years and not had to replace anything other than the flavorizer bars. Great choice!


How do you recommend seasoning the grates in?


----------

